# Fuel Shutoff Issue



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I picked up a running Ariens'73-910018,in decent shape. One of the issues,was a lot of sh.. In the tank. I removed the tank and got most of it out. I realized the fuel line was too small(ID),when I went to hook it back up. While trying to push it on, the shutoff popped off the tank. The top piece broke off IN the tank(it's out now),but the rest of it isn't staying put,and will just leak(and/or) just fall out. Anyone have a cure for this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THOSE shutoffs are pretty cheap to replace. there is no way to fix them. just have to get a new 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: Only cure would be to replace the fuel line with the correct size and be more careful. Old stuff breaks pretty easy, I know first hand :wacko:

Is this one bolted to the bottom of the tank ?? Plastic or metal ??
Photo.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm thinking it's the same type on my Ariens = it's the old metal tank and the multi-turn shut off valve. They are usually pretty sturdy as it's mostly metal. I imagine the tank may be a bit thin and it pulled through? I'd have to look and see how accessible the nut inside the tank is..? You might be able to add a washer on either side to stiffen things up...? I would use some RTV on there also - if you can get at it.......


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. The tank IS plastic-go figure),I can't get the shutoff back in,no matter how hard I push. Yes,it's the old style shutoff,with the rubber seal. The top of it broke off in the tank(retrieved),when it popped out. It came out witha fraction the force I'm using,to get it back in. Maybe being dry(not in the fuel), it swelled up...? I was hoping,it being so tight,that if I got it in,maybe it wouldn't leak. They sell them on line,but their wacko prices,which isn't the issue,I just wanted to end this particular problem. I have four 10000 series,and two have white plactic,two with metal tanks. All with the metal shutoffs. Has anyone had this issue? I'll order the new(grommet?)rubber piece. The round rubber piece that's still on the shutoff,won't come off easily. I'll probably wind up having to cut it. One thing-I won't do THAT again.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Plugger49 said:


> Thanks guys. The tank IS plastic-go figure),I can't get the shutoff back in,no matter how hard I push. Yes,it's the old style shutoff,with the rubber seal. The top of it broke off in the tank(retrieved),when it popped out. It came out witha fraction the force I'm using,to get it back in. Maybe being dry(not in the fuel), it swelled up...? I was hoping,it being so tight,that if I got it in,maybe it wouldn't leak. They sell them on line,but their wacko prices,which isn't the issue,I just wanted to end this particular problem. I have four 10000 series,and two have white plactic,two with metal tanks. All with the metal shutoffs. Has anyone had this issue? I'll order the new(grommet?)rubber piece. The round rubber piece that's still on the shutoff,won't come off easily. I'll probably wind up having to cut it. One thing-I won't do THAT again.


eBay sells them cheaper than other places,I just ordered one,comes with grommet and new fuel shut off for around $7 with free shipping. Item number is 
272017768634 part # 192980gs


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you kensico , will do.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I got the new fuel tank bushing. I'm having the same problem,I can't get it to squeeze it in the hole. The tank is plastic,so there's some give. I lubed both,but it won't pop in. Does anyone know a solution to this? I was thinking of heating the hole with a heatgun(low heat), and maybe putting the rubber bushing in the freezer for awhile. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this video helpful . . . . I think it's dealing with the same grommet:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks similar to the one in the video.










To lube it you should really pick up a little tub or tube of plumbers silicone lube or if you have a silicone spray. Over time oil and Vaseline will break down the rubber. Learned that the hard way on fuel injector O rings. Had always used Vaseline in the past. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Hardware store, big box store, ...


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you both. Vermont- you found a vidio that I could not. Kiss4afrog- you've helped me once again. Yes,I was about to use Vaseline. With your suggestions,I'll get it in. We're finally getting some snow up here(Boston North),which I'm also thankful for.


----------

